# 7-string Headless Guitar Build (strandberg, limba, BKP content)



## Duke318 (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys, thought I'd throw up some pictures of my strandberg style build. My local luthier is putting it all together for me.

Specs:

7 string

Black Limba Body w/ a layer of ash sandwiched in between

Set-thru Maple neck w/ two purpleheart stripes, macassar ebony fretboard
-The neck was made by Doug at Soulmate guitars.

24 stainless steel jumbo frets, 26.5 scale.

Strandberg headless bridge.

BKP Ceramic Nailbomb calibrated set.

1 push-pull volume, 1 3-way blade.

Nitro-lacquer clear finish.

Progress Pics:

Body rough shaped out, neck pocket routed.







Neck Pocket 






Mockup w/ neck not glued in, headstock still needs to be chopped off 






Getting closer, body cleaned up a bit, pickups and control cavity routed, bridge not yet mounted.






It shouldn't be long now!


----------



## Arcane66 (May 13, 2011)

I love you


----------



## CD1221 (May 13, 2011)

love strandberg design. love it to death.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 13, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> love strandberg design. love it to death.


 
not to mention black limba!


----------



## Explorer (May 14, 2011)

Okay, so in the following photo, your builder looks like he has small wrists and a delicate watch, and the guitar looks like it's the size of a mandolin.



Duke318 said:


>



And yet, 26.5" scale!

How huge is your builder, to so dwarf your build? *laugh*

Looks nice. I'm jealous....


----------



## Duke318 (May 14, 2011)

Haha, this guitar is tiny in person. I've just received word that the neck has been glued up. Hopefully it will sound bigger than it looks!


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 14, 2011)

very nice


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 14, 2011)

Headless guitars always look tiny, but they do look awesome. Very interested to see how this one is gonna come out. Is it going to be carved out for an ergonomic design too?


----------



## dtdb (May 14, 2011)

Hells yeah! That looks awesome!

*Edit* If you don't have pickup ring plans yet, a pair of polished brass rings would look freakin' sweet IMHO.

http://www.fretsonthenet.com/PR7brass.JPG


----------



## Duke318 (May 14, 2011)

dtdb said:


> Hells yeah! That looks awesome!
> 
> *Edit* If you don't have pickup ring plans yet, a pair of polished brass rings would look freakin' sweet IMHO.
> 
> http://www.fretsonthenet.com/PR7brass.JPG



Right now the plan is direct mount pickups, but those do look cool.


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 14, 2011)

Looks sweet man can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Duke318 (May 15, 2011)

Got new pics today:
















Bridge hasn't been mounted yet. It's going to get recessed slightly.


----------



## toiletstand (May 16, 2011)

damn that looks fine. congrats man!


----------



## Duke318 (May 31, 2011)

In progress. It just needs some finishing touches and it'll go out for lacquer within a week.


----------



## toiletstand (May 31, 2011)

gahh i wish it were done now!


----------



## Quitty (Jun 1, 2011)

Could anyone share some wisdom as for the tone woods used?
I'm only personally familiar with the standard mahogany/alder/basswood and cheapo rosewood/ebony.

How does limba sound? And ash?
What are the differences between macassar and standard ebony?


----------



## b7string (Jun 1, 2011)

Quitty said:


> Could anyone share some wisdom as for the tone woods used?
> I'm only personally familiar with the standard mahogany/alder/basswood and cheapo rosewood/ebony.
> 
> How does limba sound? And ash?
> What are the differences between macassar and standard ebony?



I can't speak first hand of the limba, but ash is a bit on the brighter side, less so than maple and more so than alder typically. I've heard that limba or korina (same thing) is on the darker side but not quite as dark and of a different character than mahogany. 
Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Body Wood Options

Macassar ebony is from a different region I believe, and its usually more figured with pretty chocolate brown and/or reddish or purple streaks in it. "Standard" ebony can mean a variety of things, but typically its what people refer to when they mean a jet black ebony, although its usually dyed to achieve this. Gabon ebony is often considered a "standard" ebony. Both feel and sound very similar though.

(Please correct me if I'm wrong, but this is my understanding)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 1, 2011)

That heel looks mighty comfy. Then again this whole guitar does with the ergo-shape.


----------



## Duke318 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, we sandwiched the ash because we didn't have enough limba to get the proper thickness. I was playing it yesterday, it sounded loud and bright acoustically.


----------



## speedyone (Jun 5, 2011)

Very cool guitar!

Ever since seeing Holdsworth play them, they've intrigued me.

Maybe someday when I have extra scratch!


----------



## silent_k (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow -- that is a beauty! I have a chambered Warmoth guitar made of black limba (the VIP body shape) with a limba/ebony neck and Dimarzio 36th Anniversary pickups. It's my best sounding guitar. Obviously there is a lot of debate about how much various woods affect the overall sound, but to my ears it has a great, warm tone but lots of dynamics and punchiness. It's perfect for jazz but can get nasty if need be. I love it.

Looking forward to seeing the progress on this one!


----------



## Duke318 (Jun 26, 2011)

Going out for nitro today. Here's how it looks before:


----------



## theclap (Jun 26, 2011)

this is awesome, and it's even more awesome that you are putting nitro on it.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 27, 2011)

The strandberg shape is absolutely amazing. I can't wait to try one someday... 
By the way, have you changed the body design a bit? Might be just me, but both horns (upper and lower) seem slightly different...


----------



## JamesM (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep. Everything is changed a bit.


----------



## Runner (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice.

Kinda reminds me of Tosins Strandberg...


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 5, 2011)

i would love to see a bas that way.you damned guitar players alway have everything


----------



## teqnick (Jul 5, 2011)

Whenever this is done, i'm coming over and molesting it.


----------



## demigod (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Duke318 (Sep 3, 2011)

OK guys, it's finally done! I am completely blown away. This thing sounds absolutely MASSIVE and is clear as hell. I was playing it through my 5150III today and I'm in shock at how massive this thing sounds.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm glad you like it. 

I want mine.


----------



## skeels (Sep 3, 2011)

Doesn't anybody put a headstock on a headless guitar anymore?

Very nice build btw, I just like a headstock on a guitar- even if it doesn't neeed one... 
Just sayin'....


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Sep 3, 2011)

not a huge fan of that body style but it turned out beautiful man congrats!!! I want a multiscale custom!


----------



## Djent (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice woods.



skeels said:


> Doesn't anybody put a headstock on a headless guitar anymore?
> 
> Very nice build btw, I just like a headstock on a guitar- even if it doesn't neeed one...
> Just sayin'....



The Floyd Rose Speedloader guitars have 'stocks on them.


----------



## asher (Sep 4, 2011)

skeels said:


> Doesn't anybody put a headstock on a headless guitar anymore?
> 
> Very nice build btw, I just like a headstock on a guitar- even if it doesn't neeed one...
> Just sayin'....



Yeah, I'm considering building an erg and going ahead and using the Strandberg bridge, and I'd really think hard about putting a headstock on it (and also maybe enlarging the body - they just look so _small_).


----------



## squid-boy (Sep 4, 2011)

Do want.


----------



## guitarguy65251 (Mar 5, 2013)

What is your luthier's info? I need an 8! PLEASE send me some info. I'd give anything for this beauty!


----------



## metalmonster (Mar 8, 2013)

:approves:


----------

